# Canada Post, losers...



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well, probably less losers, than takers.

This wonderful institution has managed to lose a guitar that was shipped to me.
Not just any guitar, an Ibanez Destroyer, with a case bigger than a bass case.
Boxed up, It must have been about the size of a small fridge.

Guitar was shipped on the 27th of last month.
The worst thing about it, was this was for a buddy of mine that I showed the guitar to.

One month for them to investigate?
How long does it take to track something that was supposed to be tracked electronically?

That was another weird thing about it. 
With the tracking number, there was never an estimated arrival date issued.
It wasn't updated a single time since it was dropped off.
How hard could it be for them to narrow down what plant it ended up at?

Oh well, chalk it up to experince, I guess.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

I'm sure it will show up. I've had a few cases where packages I shipped went missing for a short period of time, but they always ended showing up. I do however always ship with tracking and insurance now though. Considering the size of your package, it's pretty hard for it to get lost all on it's own.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The thing is it's going on a month since it was shipped.
The longer it gets, the less chance I see of it showing up.

The packaged was insured. It has a tracking number.
A number that wasn't ever updated or posted with an estimated delivery date.

My buddy is still holding out that it'll show, I hope it does, really.

I have to wait until the first week of next month now to get any resolution out of this.
Not to mention, that every time you call, it's just to customer relations and you get a different person every time.
I asked when I called today that if there's one person handling the investigation, if I could contact them.
No, was the answer. Also, they don't, or wont email you with updates, you have to contact them.
Not that there is anything to update, they couldn't do that with the tracking number to start.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I hate to see this. 

I have shipped or had shipped to me, oh, a couple of hundred packages over the last 7-8 years and never had even delayed unreasonably, never mind lost. The odds have to be catching up to me but the service I get, both from the posties at my door (they do rotate) and the ladies at the Shoppers I use for shipping (who are the same regulars for yearrrrrrrs) are all great to deal with. Lucky, I guess.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Man that sucks.

I sure hope it shows up. 

It should be easy to narrow it down but I guess you know the chances of getting it back are not great.

Best of luck man.


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

That really sucks.
Twice now in the last year CP has lost a shipment of mine (one coming, one going). Both times when I called CP I specifically told them I wish to make a claim on the full value of the insurance. The first time the guy I talked to miraculously found the package while I was on the phone, the second one showed up at my door next day.
When you call insist that they file the insurance claim. Don't wait for 30 or 60 days they specify before making a claim.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

If you set up an account online, FedEx Ground is the same price or less & their tracking is immensely superior to CanPost (you can actually follow the item at every step of the way).


----------



## mechanic (Apr 1, 2010)

edit because no reason


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I'm considering an alternative now.

This leaves me feeling unsure about shipping with these jokers, especially a guitar.

Most of the time with CP, the tracking is not too bad.
On more than one occasion though, I've had parcels being delivered without an update.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Where was the guitar shipped from? <---this is critical.

Canada Post has cut so many people and loaded the work on other people that it will only get worse from here. Also, I heard that UPS is starting in Canada now too and hiring people at minimum wage.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

It was recieved at Sherbrook Qc.

Have you ever seen that before smorg, tracking without an estimated arrival date?
It wasn't ever updated that it moved, not a single time.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Canada post tracking is pretty much a joke.

Remember the pedals I shipped to you? 

The tracking number didn't work until after you received them.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> Canada post tracking is pretty much a joke?
> 
> Remember the pedals I shipped to you?
> 
> The tracking number didn't work until after you received them.


This is fairly common at Canada post and there is no reason for it. Half the time they are just too lazy to scan the damn thing when it leaves the post office. For those that work there this is called a departure scan, it's part of why we are paying for tracking. I have brought it up several times at the post office and they just giggle and say "oh they forgot to scan it again"

We complain about the big couriers but every single time that package is touched it is scanned. Never once had an issue with regards to tracking by those places


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> It was recieved at Sherbrook Qc.
> 
> Have you ever seen that before smorg, tracking without an estimated arrival date?
> It wasn't ever updated that it moved, not a single time.


I don't know about estimated arrival dates. Most products that can be tracked have estimated or guaranteed arrival dates. If it was from the US and arrived at Sherbrooke then there is no guaranteed arrival date but there is still a date within reason. 

I'd contact them again and tell them exactly what your concerns are (all the while keeping in mind that the person that you talk to had nothing to do with the parcel being processed in the least). Make it clear that the parcel was insured and express that you are very unsatisfied with the service and the lack of information that you have received thus far.



Milkman said:


> Canada post tracking is pretty much a joke?
> 
> Remember the pedals I shipped to you?
> 
> The tracking number didn't work until after you received them.


If it isn't expedited, express or priority, unfortunately the tracking isn't considered very important. If it is over the size of a book, there are 'new' machines that are supposed to scan the bar codes and the maintenance people tell me that the % of scanning accuracy is terrible. Management felt that they needed to spend the money though. If it is a small thing like a pickup and has been mailed from inside Canada, there has been a lot of focus on scanning the bar codes. I've heard many stories of the tracking numbers showing up only after delivery and I can't imagine how the process is that they can achive that - it is less work to do it the right way and scan it prior to leaving the building with it or scan it at the point of delivery which is becoming the standard.



GuitarsCanada said:


> This is fairly common at Canada post and there is no reason for it. Half the time they are just too lazy to scan the damn thing when it leaves the post office. For those that work there this is called a departure scan, it's part of why we are paying for tracking. I have brought it up several times at the post office and they just giggle and say "oh they forgot to scan it again"


There is no excuse for items not scanned. I completely agree with that.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Get an account that offers Expedited. It's right around the same price as parcel post, maybe a buck or 2 more, with better guaranteed delivery times, and the account doesn't cost you anything. And they don't spam me with offers, I get a single piece of mail from them every quarter or so.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

The package was expidited and insured.

It was shipped within Canada, dropped off at the PO in Sherbrook.

No shipping arrival date was my first red flag, never updated, well...

As far as contacting CP, I was told not to bother as the only contract they have is with the shipper.
I do realize that it's no sense in freaking on the customer service personel,
but that's another problem with the system. Different person every time.
If you could contact the person in charge of the investigation, you might get an answer to a question,
instead of the same generic, read off a card BS.

The last person I spoke to, for one thought that I was dealing with a company, ordering online.
They also assumed that it was coming in from outside the country.
Don't they have the information that it was dropped off inside Quebec?
It seemed ridiculous to me that they didn't have a clue.

And guess what, call there two minutes later, it'll be the same BS, with another clueless operator,
starting from scratch again, asking the same questions and giving the same useless answers.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Those pedals that Mike sent me were Xpress post.

They took two days to get here and weren't updated at all.
When they arrived, I checked the CP site, for the fun of it.
No update was ever issued.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Those pedals that Mike sent me were Xpress post.They took two days to get here and weren't updated at all.When they arrived, I checked the CP site, for the fun of it.No update was ever issued.



Right, and I confirmed the tracking number.

I mean, as far as the delivery went, I have no complaint. 

Two days from Brantford to Sudbury seems acceptable. 

If I want it there more quickly, Fed Ex is phenomenal.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I did a trade with a forum member from Ottawa.

I sent a couple of pedals, he sent me a powered board.
Each of us recieved our packages the next day.
We were both floored by that speedy delivery.

Usually two days from Southern Ontario.
Ya, I can't complain about the shipping time in most cases,
the tracking leaves a lot to be desired. Especially for something that is an added cost.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I've certainly had trouble with the tracking info not getting updated and I've noticed their "guaranteed" delivery times have been slipping a bit, although everything I've shipped or was shipped to me has always arrived. I shipped an amp to Sudbury on Thursday, dropped it off at the PO Outlet in a drug store around 11:00 AM. It arrived in Sudbury yesterday @ 7:30 AM and is now in the hands of the new owner. That's pretty darn good. On the flip side I did request a signature and assumed that meant the guy I was shipping it to. They let someone else sign for it and left it at a neighbours


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I always use Xpress. First $100 insurance is included and you get a guaranteed delivery time (I always insure for full value). When shipping around Ontario, it's only costing me (on average) a few bucks more. You should at least price out Xpress before taking an option without an arrival date guarantee. Many times they have been a day late with that guaranteed time, so I call CP and they send me a check. Free shipping! I Hold them to it and they pay up. I've called many times after the parcel has been delivered. If it took longer than I was told, I want my money back. It's happened to me countless times. The tracking isn't always updated but they move the Xpress packages through the system a lot faster. 

Sorry to hear about your Destoyer.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Expedited is Xpress only cheaper.


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

keto said:


> Expedited is Xpress only cheaper.


Xpress has a 3 day delivery guarantee (at least where I've shipped). Why would they offer both if they are the same? Isn't Expedited "Regular" post? Anyways, like I said, get a guarantee always. When they screw up you'll get your money back.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, that's the thing.
There's supposed to be an estimated arrival date with an expedited package too.
The package was insured. As keto stated, Xpress post is very similar to an expidited package.
I think that Xpress post would have beat an expedited package by a day, if it shows up at all, that is...


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I wish you all the best. Hoping things come together for you soon.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I order coffee from BC, I've been doing it for years now.
An order usually takes a week, give or take a day or two.

One order went over two weeks, so I called the place I order from and informed them.
They sent another order and dealt with CP.
A week later, the second order shows up, and a week after that, the first order showed.

I'm wondering what happens if the case is settled, deemed lost and we all get compensated,
then the guitar shows up. That might prove to be interesting if it happens.
I wonder what I'm required to do if that happens?


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

What do you expect from huge wages and no customer service ? Might as well be Air Canada . They will probably just go on strike again.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Sulphur, it happened to me once, a guitar as well. Sent to Alberta, took 40 days to get there, got lost cause of it's scan...it went around Canada a few times it seems. If i recall Post Canada does'nt consider anything LOST until 45 days have gone buy..SO...there is still hope. 

Canada post is still better then FedEx, UPS or even USPS...


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Yes, if you think of all the things that i've had shipped, in and out, it's not a terrible record.
I probably couldn't count the amount of shipments last year alone.

They could have lost a pedal or something though.

I think that by the first week of April, an insurance claim can be filed.
That'll make it around the 45 day mark.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Off the top of my head I can't remember ever having a Canada Post issue. We routinely send packages to our kids (we all live in Ontario, except when one lived in England), usually the size of wine boxes. I get some stuff by mail order from Stew-Mac (Ohio), Ego Picks (Winnipeg), Levys (wherever they ship from), Q Components (Waterloo), various members here from around the country, magazines (6 or 7 per month), etc. No huge stuff or expense, but pretty regular. The post people here are friendly and accommodating too. That's not to say that sometimes they don't look a little weary, but the service is good. The few times that I've shipped guitars in or out have gone smoothly. 

Maybe the local management is good and that puts a good face on things. That, and blind luck maybe.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Maverick said:


> What do you expect from huge wages and no customer service ? Might as well be Air Canada . They will probably just go on strike again.


Huge wages? Uh...yeah...I'm really going to let the ignorance (not an insult - strictly denotation) of that statement pass right by and give you a bit of information. No offence taken either.

I made higher wages in two jobs in the private sector before I worked for Canada Post. The customer service is exactly what the corporation scales it back to - that is, they don't care about it at all. They are going at it like a business without the efficiency. They cut back wherever they can if it has a cost that is NOT SALARY. That means that they cut positions of people who actually work with the mail (paid hourly) and they continue to hire people with clip boards or people who make $70 thou per year and are on 'special projects' (salary). There are many people who care about customers at Canada Post but their desire to do things for the customer doesn't trump what the boss tells those people what they can and cannot do. I have personally done things that were for customers that likely would not have been allowed but in those cases I didn't ask, I just did it. Nothing unethical but things that would have been seen to take away from some aspect of the operation by 'looking after that customer'.

Note that none of this text is delivered in anger, just as someone who knows.

Besides, chin up...UPS is starting to build facilities in Canada and they are hiring at $10.25 so soon you'll be able to talk about crap service from people who make nothing.

Now...some info for sulphur. This isn't good man...if they don't track it down, say the address was destroyed or something and became unreadable - it would go to UMO which is Undeliverable Mail Office. I have heard that they have auctions to sell off things that end up there with no way of finding the rightful owners. That's scary. There is one in Sydney, Nova Scotia and supposed to be one in Ontario somewhere. I don't know what they do with funds raised by these auctions nor do I know if the auctions are real or a rumour.


----------



## The_Penguin (Feb 26, 2012)

Mooh said:


> Off the top of my head I can't remember ever having a Canada Post issue. We routinely send packages to our kids (we all live in Ontario, except when one lived in England), usually the size of wine boxes. I get some stuff by mail order from Stew-Mac (Ohio), Ego Picks (Winnipeg), Levys (wherever they ship from), Q Components (Waterloo), various members here from around the country, magazines (6 or 7 per month), etc. No huge stuff or expense, but pretty regular. The post people here are friendly and accommodating too. .


There was a problem for a while with theft of software. I received a pouch from Intuit (Quickbooks Enterprise software) inside a Canada post plastic bag with a message:
"Dear Customer. We sincerely regret that your mail item is damaged.
It was found in this condition in the mailstream.
We realize your mail is important to you blah blah blah etc..."

Damaged my *** it was sliced open and the CD and paper with the activation code mysteriously missing.
It got so bad a few years ago that Microsoft started shipping our box of quarterly software subscription discs with a label that said "classical records"
Really. I wish I'd kept one it was quite humorous.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Canada post seems to be getting worse and worse and very.... inconsistent...but still the most economical method of shipping in Canada.

I've had stuff come in 2 days from out east and stuff take over 2 weeks WITHIN Canada.... I've had stuff shipped from ASIA arrive sooner than 2 weeks through regular post.

for example i have a package coming from NFL shipped on the morning of the 26th and the estimated arrival date is set to be April 10th. This is no fault of the shipper but 15 days within the country is just...ludicrous.

for reference, the website state 2-9 days within Canada. even if you exclude weekends, they've exceeded that.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

I use them everyday for my business and honestly have no complaints. Yes, there have been cases where the tracking seemed wonky etc etc. but with the volume we ship, the percentage of problems is small. Hope the OP gets it sorted out but it could have been the case with any courier company as well..............I just bought an amp from Steviemac here on the forums, he shipped with FedEx, nothing showed up with the tracking # until the day it was delivered. Happens for everyone!! I like Canada Post and will continue to support them and don't begrudge them their pay..........


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

The_Penguin said:


> There was a probelem for a while with theft of software. I received a pouch from Intuit (Quickbooks Enterprise software) inside a Canada post plastic bag with a message:
> "Dear Customer. We sincerely regret that your mail item is damaged.
> It was found in this condition in the mailstream.
> We realize your mail is important to you blah blah blah etc..."
> ...


Canada Post has now installed cameras in every facility in Canada and it was supposedly for security of the mail. I never saw what you are describing but that would be the things that they would want the surveillance system to combat - I am sure that the people who were doing that would be extremely tight lipped about it. Stealing from a place where there is an expectation of trust and ethical conduct is worse than just being on the street and stealing.



blam said:


> I've had stuff come in 2 days from out east and stuff take over 2 weeks WITHIN Canada.... I've had stuff shipped from ASIA arrive sooner than 2 weeks through regular post.


China's government must be subsidizing their shipping heavily...I won't buy large items from China but if I am in need of a small item and it is ridiculously expensive here yet it is the same Made In China product then sometimes I will just buy directly from China. Example: back plate for a Strat. Try to buy locally and you will be furious over the price of a small piece of plastic...so, I bought one for $6.99 US with FREE shipping from China. I bought it on a Monday and it came two weeks plus a day later - plus I had to sign for it. There is NO WAY that they could be dealing with anything near the shipping charges that North Americans are dealing with...and it was carefully packaged with attention niot to forget that they likely didn't ship it until 2 days after my order. 

How do normal Canadian and US companies 'compete' with that? There is no way that they can.

Part of the reason that the 'regular' mail takes so long is that they put it on a truck. Each destination that it gets to, the truck is unloaded and the stuff that doesn't stay there gets reloaded and the truck goes off again. Therefor, things can drag out big time - I had a pickup mailed from Colorado 4 weeks ago and it isn't here yet.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i have friends in the states who complain about tiny things from usps. the price of stamps, or the cost of shipping something. i always tell them, if you really want to know how good or bad usps is, come to toronto and use the mail system here. i know if they did, they'd never complain about usps ever again. 

i can't speak for the rest of canada, but from what i have seen of it here, ontario should be embarrassed. maybe it's even worse in some other country, but i've never been there, so i don't know. what i do know is, the mail system here is severely broken, and i don't see anyone (of consequence) talking about fixing it. or even recognizing what a collosal failure it is, for that matter. i don't say this to offend anyone. i'm just telling the truth as i know it to be.
there are alot of things here in toronto that are done very well, certainly some things that are example to the world. 
but the mail system is not on that list


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yeah, some of the stuff you can get from china is mind boggling for the price....

the case my ray bans came with broke this winter (snapped in the cold) and a new one from ray ban is something like 35$. i bought a nice semi-hardshell zipper case from china for less than $2....shipped...i can't even ship that zipper case in canada for that little money...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

cheezyridr said:


> i have friends in the states who complain about tiny things from usps. the price of stamps, or the cost of shipping something. i always tell them, if you really want to know how good or bad usps is, come to toronto and use the mail system here. i know if they did, they'd never complain about usps ever again.
> 
> i can't speak for the rest of canada, but from what i have seen of it here, ontario should be embarrassed. maybe it's even worse in some other country, but i've never been there, so i don't know. what i do know is, the mail system here is severely broken, and i don't see anyone (of consequence) talking about fixing it. or even recognizing what a collosal failure it is, for that matter. i don't say this to offend anyone. i'm just telling the truth as i know it to be.
> there are alot of things here in toronto that are done very well, certainly some things that are example to the world.
> but the mail system is not on that list


it is what it is. maybe its time to go private ownership.

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/03/26/19549266.html


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> it is what it is. maybe its time to go private ownership.
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/03/26/19549266.html


They talk about that every couple of years. The main issues are that the costs are crazy...even though the costs seem like a lot now, the buildings are pretty much paid for and the $0.59 or whatever for a letter is a flat rate for a reason. The reason is that a letter from Montreal to Quebec city might only cost $0.05 but the letter from Montreal to the Yukon might be $25.00. 

There are many issues but the people at the top are making a killing so they won't let it die if they can do anything about it. The CEO (Deepak Chopra - I know...not the spiritual leader) got $1.5 million to take the job and makes more than the Prime Minister annually along with the other big shots. The former CEO is now running Britain's mail system but she borrowed $ billions to give the corporation a facelift and bought primarily letter sorting machines (which they say is the part of the business that is shrinking most) and she messed up the pension plan...she basically did everything that she could do to kill the place.

I know one thing...if it was privatized, the people doing the work would get less and the people at the top would get more. Whether or not it happens is another story as people say that they have been saying the same thing for decades. I have seen the writing on the wall for a couple of years but I am definitely having a difficult time getting out or even choosing a path.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

My business still uses Canada Post on a regular basis. Mail usually gets there on time and Express Post has always been efficient and cost effective for us. I've had a couple of problems over the years with CP but it really only represents a tiny percentage of the workload they handle for our Company. I have found them to be much more reliable than UPS or FedEx. In fact, Jon Garon at MyFavouriteGuitars in Florida will only use USPS and Canada Post for deliveries of expensive guitars. He told me that it is exceptionally unusual to see damage or a lost package with either postal service and he ships thousands of guitars every year through North America using the respective post offices.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

The amount of snail mail I receive has dwindled to almost nothing. In my business people tend to use Fed Ex for anything that physically needs to be delivered on a timely basis.The amount of snail mail I SEND is pretty close to zero, maybe once or twice a year.The times, they are a changing.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Milkman said:


> The amount of snail mail I receive has dwindled to almost nothing. In my business people tend to use Fed Ex for anything that physically needs to be delivered on a timely basis.The amount of snail mail I SEND is pretty close to zero, maybe once or twice a year.The times, they are a changing.


Absolutely! If Canada Post was a private business, they would have been bankrupt years ago. It's taxpayer money that keeps them afloat.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Absolutely! If Canada Post was a private business, they would have been bankrupt years ago. It's taxpayer money that keeps them afloat.


There is NO taxpayer money. Your statement is 100% incorrect.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have never paid brokerage fees with Fed Ex.

UPS is completely verboten with me.

But we don't ship with couriers or sail mail, just send documents and blueprints when necessary.


----------



## noman (Jul 24, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I have never paid brokerage fees with Fed Ex.
> 
> UPS is completely verboten with me.
> 
> But we don't ship with couriers or sail mail, just send documents and blueprints when necessary.


I guess you must deliver things yourself since you don't use couriers or Canada Post!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> There is NO taxpayer money. Your statement is 100% incorrect.


How do you figure that when they are taking in less than they are making and staying afloat and taxpayer money is what built the Postal Service to begin with and those funds have never been paid back?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> it is what it is. maybe its time to go private ownership.
> 
> http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/Canada/2012/03/26/19549266.html


 
any time you privatize public services the focus goes from service oriented, to profit motivated. it's the exact reason ontario's dmv and insurance laws are so completely retarded. frankly, if John Q.Public actually sat down and thought about it, they'd realize they were being ripped off, and put an end to it. but just like in america, most canadians live life while sound asleep. imo, the biggest mistake one can make is to privatize any government service. it's not about the money. it's about the management. if canada post was managed properly, all the issues we are currently subjected to would disappear.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

^^^

Good point cheezy.
Not to mention that there's no guarantee that the service would get/be any better if privatized.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> How do you figure that when they are taking in less than they are making and staying afloat


They have been profitable for something like 17 years in a row.

Great research though!!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> They have been profitable for something like 17 years in a row.
> 
> Great research though!!


Yes, they have. I'm not sure how old you are and if you remember the situation with Canada Post before they became profitable until the last few years. The taxpayers were the ones that kept propping them up and paid for much of the equipment, sorting stations, pensions, etc. that they have today. Ineptitude then and now are to blame and for the millions and millions of dollars used to keep the postal system afloat, tax money has been used that could have been used for better purposes, like paying off the debt and other things. So, in effect, it's still costing the taxpayers as we still have burdening debt. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

You are talking about the past. There have been a couple of eras that have come and gone since then.

17 years of profit and returning that profit to the government (in theory, to the taxpayers) is long enough to call an end to that former era. The former service was just that, a service. Services are subsidized. When they became a crown corporation the goal would be to become viable. 

You would come off as much more intelligent if you'd just admit when you are wrong instead of arguing.



Steadfastly said:


> It's taxpayer money that keeps them afloat.





Steadfastly said:


> How do you figure that when they are taking in less than they are making


There has definitely ben much money wasted and 'spent' on ineptitude there - I would say that I witness it multiple times per month. I can only imagine that it was worse when it was a Federal operation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> You are talking about the past. There have been a couple of eras that have come and gone since then.
> 
> 17 years of profit and returning that profit to the government (in theory, to the taxpayers) is long enough to call an end to that former era. The former service was just that, a service. Services are subsidized. When they became a crown corporation the goal would be to become viable.
> 
> ...


Whatever, Smorgey.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

noman said:


> I guess you must deliver things yourself since you don't use couriers or Canada Post!!


 No, I ship with tractor trailers.I could use Canada Post for documents and blueprints but Fed is faster and more reliable.I have however shipped and received personal items (bought and sold here and elsewhere) with Fed Ex, and in case you didn't get it the first time (since we're being sarcastic), NO brokerage or handling fees.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> Whatever, Smorgey.


Yes...whatever indeed...if 'whatever' means 'just stick to the facts'.

This isn't the first time that you make completely false statements and then won't address them when I call you on it yet you just keep on talking around the subject.

Shall I quote the false statements again or...

A wise man once said: when in a hole, stop digging.



Milkman said:


> No, I ship with tractor trailers.I could use Canada Post for documents and blueprints but Fed is faster and more reliable.I have however shipped and received personal items (bought and sold here and elsewhere) with Fed Ex, and in case you didn't get it the first time (since we're being sarcastic), NO brokerage or handling fees.


FedEx picks and chooses the places that they deliver to. The 'smaller' or 'out of the way' locations come to Canada Post and get delivered by Canada Post. We run FedEx stuff every day. If you are typically sending things to 'major cities' then it likely doesn't enter Canada Post facilities. They have been working together for maybe 3 years now.

The brokerage fees only apply to receiving stuff from the USA but if the sender in the USA uses FedEx Air there is no brokerage because brokerage fees only apply to ground border crossing.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I've heard this about Fedex before.

Why is there no brokerage fee if shipped by air and there is if it's shipped by ground?
This never made any sense to me. Why brokerage on one and not the other?

Brokerage fees are a farce, it shouldn't be on either, imo.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

hum....let's stay on focus kiddies..


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> I've heard this about Fedex before.
> 
> Why is there no brokerage fee if shipped by air and there is if it's shipped by ground?
> This never made any sense to me. Why brokerage on one and not the other?
> ...


The brokerage fees are for getting things across the border without going through Customs. Air services are more expensive but don't have to physically cros a border. It is ridiculous for sure.

there is a huge class action suit against UPS (perhaps FedEx as well) over the brokerage fees but I doubt the government will ever do anything to ensure that it gets dealt with because they are the ones who are colecting the tax on used goods purchased in the US by Canadians. That is the issue right there. Fre Trade? It never did the common man one bit of good...we can't even buy flea market items without paying tax. Shameful really.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Ya, I could never understand paying taxes on used items from the US either.

I'll stick to dealing within Canada, if I can find it here.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> Yes...whatever indeed...if 'whatever' means 'just stick to the facts'.
> 
> This isn't the first time that you make completely false statements and then won't address them when I call you on it yet you just keep on talking around the subject.


That's because I can't reason with someone who fails to do so. When I'm wrong, which happens more than I would like, I admit it. You have opinions. Those are not facts. And I am not the only one who disagrees with you as you well know. Regards, Steadfastly


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Steadfastly said:


> That's because I can't reason with someone who fails to do so. When I'm wrong, which happens more than I would like, I admit it. You have opinions. Those are not facts. And I am not the only one who disagrees with you as you well know. Regards, Steadfastly


Ok, you're right...it's all taxpayer money, they haven't been profitable for 17 years in a row and they are taking in less than they are making.

Thank you for blessing me with your knowledge.


----------



## LaRSin (Nov 27, 2006)

smorgdonkey said:


> Ok, you're right...it's all taxpayer money, they haven't been profitable for 17 years in a row and they are taking in less than they are making.
> 
> Thank you for blessing me with your knowledge.


Look I will come in here , I worked for Canada Post for 37 years, and yes they do make a huge profit every year, They made so much they bought out Purolator years ago , which by the way was losing money, Yes Purolator is owned by Canada Post.

Even after taking their loses they still made money , And before you start to condemn them too much, remember .60 cents to mail a letter across Canada, let's see any other carrier or company do that , Yes there problems , But the same goes for any large company,

I will guarantee you if Canada Post goes private , rates will at least double , And not just with Canada Post but all carrier company's, Canada Post keeps the rates down right now.

And anyone that lives in the Toronto area ..remember the 404 ..not so cheap anymore is it..Since they were sold to a private company..
didn't we pay to build it and sold it for a big loss to someone's friends in the government , Yes lets sell it.. lol


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

True LaRSin. *I must say that I didn't know that Purolator was a money loser prior to Canada Post acquiring them. 

Good luck *getting Steadfastly to believe any of that though. 

Check this thread out:
http://www.guitarscanada.com/electric-guitar/38828-what-guitar-korean-us-$.html

Post #6 he claimed this about the Fret City guitars "They are made by the same people who make Gibson, Washburn and Ibanez guitars."

Some people just can't admit that they are wrong when it is staring them in the face.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

smorgdonkey said:


> True LaRSin. *I must say that I didn't know that Purolator was a money loser prior to Canada Post acquiring them.
> 
> Good luck *getting Steadfastly to believe any of that though.
> 
> ...


And this is what Fret City said: "*Fret City is not a manufacturer. They are a distributor for Yeou Chern - Yeou Chern has done OEM work for a number of companies including Gibson, Fender, Ibanez etc." *


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

*Yeou Chern may well have done OEM work for, but that in no way means that they have made Gibson guitars.

You churn the facts of Yeou Chern.
*


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

smorgdonkey said:


> *
> You churn the facts of Yeou Chern.
> *


 That gave me a laugh.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> That gave me a laugh.


That's good!


What is the latest on the parcel?


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I received a parcel from California a couple months ago, it was a replacement motor for my pellet stove.. the cost too send it too me was 12.85. I took the new motor out of the box and put the defective motor in, same size , same weight.. took it too Canada post, and too my shock too send it back it came too 24.38.That was the best price.. I told the CP worker what it cost to get this package too me.. his comment was that why USPS , is going under.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Rick31797 said:


> I received a parcel from California a couple months ago, it was a replacement motor for my pellet stove.. the cost _*too*_ send it too me was 12.85. I took the new motor out of the box and put the defective motor in, same size , same weight.. took it *too* Canada post, and _*too*_ my shock _*too*_ send it back it came *too* 24.38.That was the best price.. I told the CP worker what it cost to get this package _*too*_ me.. his comment was that why USPS , is going under.


That's _*too*_ bad it cost you that much *to* send it back. It's a good thing you didn't have *two* of them *to* send back.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Lilly, the case worker, I suppose, called me Friday @ 2:30 in the afternoon.
I was snoozing after a nightshift and she left a message that she had a few questions for me.
The seller of the guitar told me that he played phone tag with her for a few days.
He faxed her all of his information.

She woke me up, so I tried to call her back a few minutes after her call and only got her voice mail.
I tried several times that day, and by four o'clock my time, it would go directly to her voice mail, no ring at all.

I'm curious to what she would have to ask me.
After all, I was told by customer service that the contract is with the sender and not with me.
I have no idea why she would even want to talk to me, as I'm the recipient.

This week should be the end of this, one way or another.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

sulphur said:


> Lilly, the case worker, I suppose, called me Friday @ 2:30 in the afternoon.
> I was snoozing after a nightshift and she left a message that she had a few questions for me.
> 
> I'm curious to what she would have to ask me.
> ...


Yes. I wonder what she would want to ask as well. Did the sender get a 'signature required' on the parcel?
It will be nice for you to have some finality to this debacle I suppose.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There wasn't a signature required at delivery, that's what I'm wondering if she was trying to find out.

I wouldn't think of it as a factor, as it never did make it this far.
It could be a way to weasel out though, I could see that as a last ditch effort of them to try.
Whether a signature was required or not though, it still wasn't delivered here.

As I mentioned earlier in this thread though, I've had a parcel of mine dropped off up the street from me.
Maybe they'll claim that it was delivered and I just didn't get it.

That's another moral to this story, always ship a guitar with a signature required and insurance.
A pedal, they can stuff between the doors, or in the mailbox, a guitar, not so much.


----------

